# two K-bar knives



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Here is a photo of my K-Bar knives. The top one I have had since the 1980's, the smaller one I bought for hunting up in the mountains where every ounce of weight counts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You have both, so you're able to answer my question...

I've read that the original K-Bar was made with of leather stacked wafers for the handle in order to improve grip when wet. Makes sense, leather does swell and get a bit more grippy when wet.
Does the newer model, using what I believe is "kraton" as a handle material, also offer the same improvement to grip when wet, or does it fare worse than leather?


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

I would say it is equal to the leather. I have several Buck knives with the micarta handles and I don't use them because the handle is just too slick, think it would be even worst with blood on it.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I've always had a special place in my heart for Ka-Bar and Case with the stacked leather handles.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I carried one in Nam, I left it behind with a friend when I came home.
I bought another one in a fit of nostalgia about 20 years ago.
I also have a WWII issue one that came with a fiberglass scabbard marked USN and MkII. This is the "real deal".

A couple months ago I bought one of the smaller ones at my Ace Hardware, I had never seen one before. It came with a "tactical" sheath, which is neat because the knife locks in with no need for a snap strap. And draws very easily.
I like this one because the full size one is awkward getting in and out of my truck, but the Junior is no problem.

I always wear a fixed blade everywhere except work. There is no Florida law regulating size, I could wear a machete if i desired. I like to keep the blade length 5" or less for convenience.
This is a back up weapon to the handgun in my pocket, if need be.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

There are a few FL knife laws, but pretty good overall.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Interesting presentation on state knife laws.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Captjim_NM said:


> Interesting presentation on state knife laws.


It's an app called LegalBlade Knife Rights. It is inexpensive, stays updated, and very informative. Before I got it, I had no idea of all the knife rules out there. Lot of information on that app.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I carried one in Nam, I left it behind with a friend when I came home.
> I bought another one in a fit of nostalgia about 20 years ago.
> I also have a WWII issue one that came with a fiberglass scabbard marked USN and MkII. This is the "real deal".
> 
> ...


Same here. Baby K-Bar to augment my Springfield SDS .45 every day carry, and full size leather handle K-Bar with the .44 Mag Blackhawk for hogs and 2 legged bad guys.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I never can seem to learn my lesson, spend the money and buy the right tool or you will spend more money buying lesser tools then buy the right one. After purchasing several lesser knives through the years I have finally joined the K Bar club. The moment I picked it up after unboxing it I could tell it was worth every penny I paid for it.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

I found a k-bar military sword I carry around in my tac vest. It's pretty nice. Solid.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

been having this one since the early 90s.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> There are a few FL knife laws, but pretty good overall.
> View attachment 114310
> View attachment 114310


The Florida concealed license is properly named, by the state, as Concealed Weapon Or Firearm License.
As the holder of one of these, I'm good on everything in red on that chart, EXCEPT a ballistic knife.
Ballistic knife is specifically mentioned in the state statutes as being illegal to possess or carry. It is the only knife specifically mentioned.


----------

